# صيانة مكونات الطائرة : آلة تركيب عجلات الطائرة



## يوسف التونسي (9 فبراير 2010)

السلام عليكم
عندما توجد كمية كبيرة من عجلات الطائرة لصيانتها ثم تركيب مكوناتها خصوصا نصفي العجلة المعدنيين و الإطار يتوجب القيام بتركيبها باستخدام آلة

لذلك تكلفت بالبحث عن الآلات المستخدمة في تركيب عجلات الطائرة قبل تركيبها على الطائرة أرجو معلومات عن آلة تركيب عجلات الطائرة 

أحتاجها في مشروع تخرجي


أرفق لكم ما توصلت إليه و أريد معرفة مزيد من التفاصيل : كيفية القيام بالتركيب أي المراحل عن طريق الآلة و هل توجد آلات أخرى تقوم بنفس الوظيفة 

الآلة هي aircraft wheel assembly disassembly

أرجو الرد السرييييييييييييع يا كرام


----------



## طالبة عمانية (11 فبراير 2010)

مـشكور على الموضوع

جزاك الله الف خير


----------

